# John Owen ebook - Apostasy from Gospel



## nwink (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can obtain an ebook or pdf of John Owen's work "Apostasy from the Gospel"?


----------



## arapahoepark (May 21, 2012)

I am sure you can just type it into google "Apostasy from the Gospel PDF"


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 21, 2012)

arap said:


> I am sure you can just type it into google "Apostasy from the Gospel PDF"


when looking for a specific file type using the google search engine use this format:

```
"Apostacy from the gospel" filetype:pdf
```
This will limit results to pdf's matching the exact criteria in the preceding quotes.

I found the works of John Owen here The works of John Owen : Owen, John, 1616-1683 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
using the following search in google

```
"Apostasy from the gospel" site:archive.org
```


----------



## Marrow Man (May 21, 2012)

The _Works of John Owen_ are available online here (I believe you will find it in volume 7): The Works of John Owen « The Essential Owen

_Apostasy from the Gospel_ is the shortened Banner title; I believe the original title is _The Nature and Causes of Apostasy_ (which may be why you are having trouble finding it).


----------

